# Zmiana skrutuw klawiaturowych w xfce

## maxim.251

Mam taki mały problem z klawiaturą w xfce, bo nie działają mi polskie znaki, a za to ciągle mi się uruchamia ze skrótów klawiaturowych, ma ktoś pomysł jak to zmienić? i jakim programem to zmienić? Bo miałem zainstalowanego Gnome, ale niedawno postanowiłem zmienić środowisko, i problem jest taki że pliki konfiguracyjne związane z klawiaturą są prawidłowe, i zawsze były ale XFCE jak LXDE nie rozpoznał ich i wstawił domyślny anglojęzyczną wersję

[/list]Last edited by maxim.251 on Thu Dec 13, 2012 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## maxim.251

Już znalazłem odpowiedź, i to tak prosta, a nigdzie nie mogłem znaleść.

 Wystarczy wpisać w terminalu jako root

```
setxkbmap pl
```

I po sprawie. Tak się tylko zastanawiam, jak to się stało że instalując lxde nie pobiera ustawień z Gnome, i wogule z ustawień systemowych...

----------

## Jacekalex

Zainstaluj na początek tą poprawkę.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bialy

Przepraszam, za spamowanie, ale...

WTF?? Aż oczy bolą.

----------

## maxim.251

Tak, jak bym miał ustawioną polską klawiaturę to bym napisał bezbłędnie... Ale właśnie napisałem by prosić o pomoc w ustawieniu tego.

Ale już nie potrzebuję waszej pomocy bo znalazłem bardzo łatwy sposób bez potrzeby edytowania pliku konfiguracyjnego, co de fakto nie ma go w tym miejscu gdzie wcześniej był  :Razz: 

 Zamiast krytykować gramatykę to może skupili byście się na problemie jaki miałem i opisali troszkę dla czego tak się dzieje i co z tym zrobić?

 Zamiast burkać jak napuszone pawiany, bo umiecie sobie poradzić z Gentoo, to może nie udzielajcie się na forum jeśli macie pisać puste teksty nie związane z tematem.

Ja mam 3 postawione systemy Gentoo na 2 laptopach i stacjonarnym, w tym z dwoma laptopami jechałem na wifi, bo nie miałem możliwości połączyć się kablowo.

 A wiem jaki to jest ból i problem by tego dokonać. Więc proszę nie puszyć się. Wy też wszystkiego nie wiecie.

----------

## SlashBeast

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922308.html tutaj masz opisana konfiguracje polskiej mapy. I popraw te orty bo az oczy bola.

----------

## maxim.251

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-922308.html tutaj masz opisana konfiguracje polskiej mapy. I popraw te orty bo az oczy bola.

 

Dzięki ale tego nie potrzebowałem, bo w Gnome wszystko było cacy z klawiaturą, tylko XFCE po zainstalowaniu nie rozpoznało klawiatury i wstawiło domyślnie anglojęzyczną.

Ps, Ty też zrobiłeś 2 błędy  :Razz:   :Smile: 

 Odpowiedź jest banalna i znajduje się tam u Góry.

 Ale dziękuję za tak gorącą pomoc w związku z ortografią  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

 *maxim.251 wrote:*   

> Tak, jak bym miał ustawioną polską klawiaturę to bym napisał bezbłędnie...

 

Możesz rozwinąć swoją myśl?

Nie lepiej napisać "skrotow" zamiast "skrutuw"?

----------

## maxim.251

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *maxim.251 wrote:*   Tak, jak bym miał ustawioną polską klawiaturę to bym napisał bezbłędnie... 
> 
> Możesz rozwinąć swoją myśl?
> 
> Nie lepiej napisać "skrotow" zamiast "skrutuw"?

 

No i tu jest pewny ból, bo gdy bym tak robił skrotow to trudno czasami zrozumieć ten tekst i trzeba troszeczkę więcej czasu na przetłumaczenie o na ó . Ale gdy bym napisał u jako ó To oznacza dokładnie to samo i umysł nie musi robić zamian. 

 Normalnie każdy w szkole uczył się pisać i czytać i każdy, w tym ja jesteśmy wpojeni że "o" jest "o", a "ó" jest "ó" i ta litera ma inne dźwięki jakie słyszymy. I nasz umysł to zakodował, i czytając książkę automatycznie są te litery tłumaczone na dźwięki które później z nich budujemy zdania, i które z tych zdań budowane są obrazy, Ale gdy napiszemy "u i "ó" to słysząc wymawiane dźwięki są identyczne. Czytając też jest łatwiej bo "ó" i "u" fonetycznie są dokładnie takie same.

Łatwiej jest to przeczytać, szybciej, i umysł nie musi męczyć się z zamianą i zrozumieniem zdania.

 A dlaczego taka dziwna teoria? Bo już kiedyś się przekonałem pisząc sms na tych starych komórkach które nie miały jeszcze opcji polskiego, gdzie były dostępne jedynie podstawowe litery (angielski) przekonałem się osobiście że zdążają się słowa które napisane "poprawnie" ale właśnie z zamianą "ó" na "o" lub z innymi literami, często musiałem się zastanawiać co to za słowo, bo jego odpowiednik był również tak pisany i oznaczał całkiem coś innego. I po przeczytaniu całego zdania, wtedy można było wykombinować co oznacza te jedno słowo, które napisane "poprawnie" nie było tak łatwo go zinterpretować.

 komora   - jakie według was jest to słowo? Jakie ma znaczenie? Co oznacza?

 a komóra - To no jest całkiem inny przedmiot niż ten co jest napisany tam wyżej, 

 Ale pisząc bez pomocy z dodatkowymi polskimi literami, jest mi ciężko stwierdzić czy chodziło o "komora" czyli pomieszczenie, czy o nowopolskie słowo "komóra" która jest skrótem od komórka, gdzie dużo młodych ludzi używa tego skrótu dla szpanu. 

 No nie mogłem znaleźć lepszego przykładu  na internecie, popierającego moją metodę, le uwierzcie, są słowa które napisane bez możliwości używania polskich liter i zamienianie ich z ó na o czasami daje to dziwne słowa. I wtedy nie można zrozumieć zdania.

 Prawdę mówiąc pisząc dużo sms'ów z kimś, na przykład co dziennie z dziewczyną mając jedynie litery podstawowe, bardzo rzadko zdarzy się trafić na takie słowo, ale mi się zdarzyło i dlatego czasami dla zrozumienia zdania wolę użyć fonetycznych odpowiedników. 

 Może to być śmieszne, ale nawet "rz" pomaga, jeśli nie można napisać  "ż", bo fonetycznie jest dokładnie to samo.

 No oczywiście też robię czasami prawdziwe gramatyczne gafy, na J.Polskim miał bym pewnie 3 lub 2 z kartkówki, mistrzem w pisaniu poprawnie gramatycznie to ja nie jestem, ale jestem na tyle bystry że umiem dojść do wniosków jeśli coś nie idzie tak jak bym chciał i staram się to poprawić, jeśli jest to możliwe. 

Jeśli w Instalacji Gentoo za trzecim razem kompilacja jądra nie wychodzi bo wywala wciąż ten sam błąd, to czy starał byś się czwarty raz? Czy doszedł byś do wniosku by poszukać innego sposobu? Na przykład pobrać starszą wersję jądra i ją spróbować skompilować?

 Mi tak się zażyło, na laptopie skompilowałem jądro które 4 miesiące temu był świeżutki, ledwo co wypuszczony do pobrania, i 3 dni później dokładnie to samo jądro nie chciało się skompilować na moim stacjonarnym, Mimo że próbowałem różnych sposobów, i różnych ustawień tego co ma być kompilowane. I wywalało mi błąd, ale spróbowałem jądra o 2 wydania starsze i PACH!! Za pierwszym razem. Bez żadnych problemów.

 Jaki z tego wniosek? Jeśli coś nie pasi, lun utrudnia życie, to czemu by tego nie zmienić i nie ułatwić sobie życia?

 Moim najczęstszym i najgorszym błędem jakim popełniam pisząc teraz jest słowo "puźniej" które zawsze napiszę przez "u" nie mam pojęcia dla czego, bo te słowo często używam, i za cholerę nie mogę wbić sobie do głowy że ono pisze się przez "ó". 

 No to jest z tych perfidnych przyzwyczajeń jakie mam. Ale nie jestem aż tak nie inteligentny by każde słowo pisać źle.  

 W tym poście wyjątkowo użyłem zamienników za względu na problemy w pisaniu. 

 No tak, ktoś powiedział że są pluginy dla języka polskiego... Wygląda na to że ta osoba też ich używa skoro wie ze są  :Razz:   :Smile:  Ja też o nich wiem, ale nie uzyłem ich bo nie miałem czasu bawić się w ortografię i klikaniem co drógie słowo, bo byłem zajęty szukaniem przyczyny i rozwiązania dla mojego problemu. 

 I tak się stało że znalazłem banalną odpowiedź która jest tam u góry.

 [/list][/list]

----------

## gexcite

No to ja przepraszam, ale jak czytam takie brednie na temat wyższości pisania niezgodnego w wymogami ortografii nad jakąś tam pseudo-wygodą pomagającą zrozumieć tekst, to aż mi się płakać chce. Co to się porobiło? Z jednej strony banda nieuków zasłaniających się dys-coś tam, z drugiej tacy jak Ty celowo kaleczący język ojczysty. Tak sobie myślę, a nich dalej sobie "zawija w sreberka" i kiwam głową z niepokojem patrząc w przyszłość narodu.

----------

## maxim.251

 *gexcite wrote:*   

> No to ja przepraszam, ale jak czytam takie brednie na temat wyższości pisania niezgodnego w wymogami ortografii nad jakąś tam pseudo-wygodą pomagającą zrozumieć tekst, to aż mi się płakać chce. Co to się porobiło? Z jednej strony banda nieuków zasłaniających się dys-coś tam, z drugiej tacy jak Ty celowo kaleczący język ojczysty. Tak sobie myślę, a nich dalej sobie "zawija w sreberka" i kiwam głową z niepokojem patrząc w przyszłość narodu.

 

Masz rację, jeśli trzymać się zasadom jakie naród nam postawił od pokoleń, i kościół, to moje udogodnienie na temat fonetyki w pisaniu wyrazów jest całkowicie karygodne, bez pod stawne i warte wyśmiania...

Alllleeeeee.... Kto wymyślił te zasady? kto wymyślił język ojczysty?

Dlaczego jest tyle narodowości i tyle odmian języków? Dlaczego ten co wymyślił łaciński i opisał podstawowe litery zostały zmienione na różne rodzaje, dlaczego wiele krajów dodało własne litery w którym łaciński nie obejmował??

Dlaczego nikt nie trzymał się zasad łacińskiego?

Przecież łaciński to powinien być naszym państwowym językiem... Dla czego każdy sobie przerobił litery by pasowały? 

Jak widzisz zmiany są wygodne, bo wtedy nie musimy się uczyć dwóch języków tylko jednego, dodatkowe litery w alfabecie są wygodne, bo ułatwiają zaakcentowanie rożnych zdań w zdaniu. I te zmiany też ktoś wymyślił, i to był człowiek, a nie jakiś Bóg, zasady i zmiany robi człowiek by ułatwić sobie życie. Więc to ze ja sobie zrobiłem fonetyczne zmiany, które przy okazji kolidują z gramatyką, to trudno. Ja też zrobiłem pewne zmiany dla łatwiejszego życia. I ja nie trzymam się "ramki" jak wiele innych ludzi. I nie stawiam sobie ograniczeń, że czegoś nie idzie, bo ktoś za mnie już zrobił, albo jeszcze głupszy pomyślunek, że już wszystko zostało wymyślone i niczego więcej nie da się zmienić. 

HA>.. To jakim cudem Gentoo wciąż ewoluuje? Skąd się biorą nowsze wersje programów? Jak to się dzieje że wciąż mamy nowsze stylistycznie auta?

Nio, I to wszystko się wiąże z  wykutym w głowę zasadom jakie nas szkoła wpoiła, że tak trzeba i jest to niezmienne. 

Racja, cyfry są nie zmienne. Wynik zawsze będzie ten sam, ale zapis jest różny, (dwójkowy, dziesiętny, ósemkowy, szesnastkowy, klinowy) 

Dodam pod koniec, Einstein, lub Nikola Tesla, słyszałeś o tym gościu? Ty wiesz że jak by bogaci ludzie dofinansowali jego projekt, to był by najbogatszym człowiekiem na ziemi? A tak się nie stało bo Ci sami ludzie co się wzbogacili na jego wynalazku, na początku go wyśmiewali szydzili, mówili że jego wynalazek nigdy nikomu się nie przyda, że to szarlataństwo, że igra z diabłem. A dziś, komputery, światło, samochody, Komputer  :Wink:  GENTOO To wszystko bo pewni ludzie postanowili dokonać zmian. 

 Nawet w gentoo jak Ci coś nie pasuje, to dokonujesz zmian, czyż tak??

 No ale przecież są pewne prawa i zasady, takie ogólne, na przykład płyta dvd startowa, dla czego nie zrobisz systemu dokładnie tak jak na płycie? Przecież to jest wzór do naśladowania? Dlaczego robisz zmiany dla siebie wygodne, ale nie postępujesz według ogólnie przyjętym zasadom?

----------

## Jacekalex

Nie miałeś polskiej czcionki pisząc pierwszy post? możliwe.

W drugim poście piszesz, że znalazłeś rozwiązanie.

I zamiast edytować pierwsze dwa posty, i poprawić błędy z pomocą słownika do przeglądarki, które Ci je podkreśli na czerwono, wolisz dyskutować o czym?

O uzasadnieniu, czy może wyższej konieczności pisania "skrutuw" w temacie wątku? 

Zapytam tak:

Czy jest może na forum jakiś psychiatra?

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gexcite

Podsumuję to tak: Dla mnie ktoś, kto robi orty mając wszelkie narzędzia, które mają zapobiegać ich powstawaniu, jest po prostu tępakiem. Przepraszam, mocne słowo, ale tak to widzę. Zbyt płytki i pusty aby użyć szarych zwojów i skorzystać z dobrodziejstw technologii sprawdzania pisowni. A może aż tak perfidnie leniwy? To czysty brak szacunku dla innych, którzy to czytają. Co do celowego popełniania błędów, dobrze to ujął @Jacekalex: Czy jest może na forum jakiś psychiatra?

----------

## maxim.251

No macie racje, nie powiem że nie. Pewnie i leniwy byłem że nie poprawiłem wcześniejszych błędów, bo nie chciało mi się i byłem zajęty jeszcze innymi sprawami.

 Ale zdenerwowało mnie to że zamiast mi pomóc w rozwiązaniu problemu, to jedynym tematem pod moim postem było "popraw błędy" Ale nikt nie napisał czegoś na temat braku liter w xfce skoro w Gnome miałem wszystko skonfigurowane.

 No i poprawiłem błędy tam u góry. Ale również opisałem dla czego wykorzystałem fonetyczne odpowiedniki w słowach. I zaznaczyłem  już wiele razy że zamiast skupiać się nad błędami ortograficznymi to może ktoś skupił by się nad problemem. I Tylko jedna osoba wysłała mi linka gdzie dokładnie opisała jak się posługiwać z najnowszą wersją oprogramowania w GENTOO. Za co dziękuję, mimo że już nie potrzebowałem. Ale zachowam sobie ten link, bo na pewno przyjdzie czas kiedy będzie trzeba skorzystać z takiej pomocy.

Jeszcze raz chcę zaznaczyć, aby pomoc była kierowana w kierunku problemu z Gentoo, a nie z czymś co nie ma w ogóle związku ze sprawą.

----------

